# ça passe ou ça casse (passer, casser)



## totor

Me encuentro con esta expresión y no se me ocurre nada  :

_…mépris des problèmes juridiques —style *ça passe ou ça casse*, mais non sans argument— quant à l'épineuse question du_ copyright.

¿A ustedes sí? 

Por supuesto, entiendo la idea, pero no se me ocurre ninguna expresión equivalente en español.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Aquí tienes una idea: De perdidos al río.

¿Se dice esta expresión en tu país?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> De perdidos al río.



Vaya, vaya. Ah, no, para nada, Gevita.

¿Es algo así como "salir de Guatemala y caer en Guatepeor", "tomber de la poêle dans la braise"?

La verdad que no termino de entenderla  .


----------



## Gévy

No, es como : perdu pour perdu...(on n'a pas d'autre solution, on y va, tant pis si ça fait des étincelles après, ou si ça foire...)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Coincido con Gévy. En esta expresión hay dos cosas :
- la sonoridad "passe" y "casse" son parónimos
- el sentido = en caso de urgencia, de peligro extremo, se toman medidas extremas, y pasa lo que con una cuerda , de tanto tirar de ella, puede romper (ça casse), pero si resiste, uno se puede salvar (ça passe) ...

Siento no tener a mano ninguna traducción ...


----------



## Yul

¿todo o nada?
Yul


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> perdu pour perdu



Ah, ahora sí, gévy, está clarísimo.

Y exactamente así se dice acá: *perdido por perdido*. ¿Allá no?

En todo caso, ya tenemos dos  .


----------



## totor

No había visto sus posts, Paquita y Yul (coincidimos al escribirlos).

Pero como dije, aquí se dice exactamente así. Lo que me llama la atención es que no se use esa expresión en España.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Y exactamente así se dice acá: *perdido por perdido*. ¿Allá no?


 


totor said:


> Pero como dije, aquí se dice exactamente así. Lo que me llama la atención es que no se use esa expresión en España.


 
¿Quién dijo que no? 
*Perdido por perdido* es de uso muy habitual en España (cuestión de carácter... ). 

También:
*Ça passe ou ça casse: *
*-* pase lo que pase
- liarse la manta a la cabeza


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noche, bonne nuit,

- a la desesperada

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

También, y creo que en el texto de totor pegaría más: si cuela bien y si no también.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Ah, maravilloso, Víctor, Martine y Gévy: tengo para elegir  .

Todas son buenas.


----------



## totor

Solución final, parafraseando a Gévy: *si pasa bien, y si no también*.


----------



## mikere

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à todos hola!

Dans le contexte de quelqu'un qui tente le tout pour le tout, genre "quitte ou double", qui n'a plus rien à perdre, on dit aussi "*ça va passer ou casser*". 

Comment traduire cela dans cette idée d'une manière plus imagée, à part "va a pasar o romperse" ?

Merci y gracias.

mikere


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola mikere:

A ver si cuela.

O cuela o la cagamos.


----------



## mikere

merci bien à tous !
***
mais je suis satisfait, entonces, merci.
@+
mikere


----------



## totor

Ahora que me doy cuenta, la expresión que tan alegremente di como equivalencia en mi post # 13:


totor said:


> si pasa bien, y si no también


no lo es en absoluto, porque más bien expresa una conformidad con 'si no pasa': si pasa genial, y si no mala suerte, lo acepto; mientras que la de Víctor:


Víctor Pérez said:


> pase lo que pase


expresa indiferencia por el resultado: yo lo hago, cueste lo que cueste, y si sale mal me embromo/se embroman.

Es una traducción más correcta del original.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Es una traducción más correcta del original



Nada que ver.
La expresión de partida da a entender que, le pese a quien le pese, guste o no guste, se hará lo que se hará y ajo y agua.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Ahora que me doy cuenta, la expresión que tan alegremente di como equivalencia en mi post # 13:
> 
> no lo es en absoluto, porque más bien expresa una conformidad con 'si no pasa': si pasa genial, y si no mala suerte, lo acepto; mientras que la de Víctor:
> 
> expresa indiferencia por el resultado: yo lo hago, cueste lo que cueste, y si sale mal me embromo/se embroman.
> 
> Es una traducción más correcta del original.


Enhorabuena, *totor*, por tu demostración de humildad, esa cualidad tan poco practicada en estos tiempos...


----------



## totor

swift said:


> La expresión de partida da a entender que, le pese a quien le pese, guste o no guste, se hará lo que se hará y ajo y agua.


Precisamente eso es lo que dije, José, y la expresión que puse en mi post # 13 *no da cuenta de eso*, mientras que la de Víctor sí.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Precisamente eso es lo que dije, José, y la expresión que puse en mi post # 13 *no da cuenta de eso*, mientras que la de Víctor sí.


Bueno, estás en la libertad de elegir la expresión que mejor se ajusta en tu criterio.  Pero, si de algo vale una opinión externa, te recomendaría evitar una locución que aplana por completo el espíritu de la expresión de partida.


----------



## totor

José, lamentablemente la equivalencia exacta entre expresiones en diferentes lenguas no existe (a decir verdad, la traducción exacta tampoco existe), sólo hay aproximaciones, algunas más ajustadas, otras no tanto.

Como cualquier otra, ninguna de las expresiones barajadas en este hilo tienen la fuerza de 'o pasa o se rompe' (o como quieras traducirla literalmente), por lo que hay que encontrar alguna cuyo sentido por lo menos sea el mismo.


----------



## swift

Tenés toda la razón del mundo.  Tu razonamiento en torno a lo semántico está muy bien encaminada. Lo que faltaría sería hallar un giro que recogiera mejor la actitud del hablante.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Lo que faltaría sería hallar un giro que recogiera mejor la actitud del hablante.


No tanto la actitud, José.

Lo definitorio es el registro de la expresión, que no cambia sea cual fuere la actitud del hablante, ya que por algo utiliza esa expresión y no otra.


----------

